# AccuPel DVG-5000 Video Test Pattern Generator Firmware Update



## ConnecTED (Jan 14, 2011)

*AccuPel DVG-5000 Video Test Pattern Generator Firmware Update 4*

*New Features*

Adds ability to display sequential User Colors via USB command with significantly enhanced speed.
Adds ability to define and display User Colors via remote control and OSD with 8-bit and 10-bit precision.

*Release Notes*

New USB codes that call User Colors are now available. These new codes greatly reduce the traffic between the generator and the controlling computer. The result is that sequential User Colors can be displayed MUCH more rapidly than before. This is particularly useful for LUT calibrations that require hundreds or even thousands of sequential colors.

The commands available via the remote control and OSD have been expanded to include the ability to select and display User Colors in 8-bit code values and 10-bit code values. This allows the user to display any desired color with much greater precision. Previously, only RGB values in percentage increments were available from the remote control and OSD. You will also be able to select percentage values, 8-bit code values, and 10-bit code values as the desired default for the OSD. 

Download Link


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

